# FP Gamechanger insoles in Burton ION boots



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

So I decided to buy a pair of Gamechanger insoles (from Terje) for my Burton Ion boots.
When they arrived, I unpacked them, got the stock insoles out of my boots and compared them.
In terms of length the Gamechangers are a bit bigger so we can cut them out to be at the same size as the stock insoles.

In terms of width is where I have the issues: Near the heal, i can also cut the FP insoles to fit similarly as the stock ones but at the front, near the toes, the Gamechanger insoles are smaller in width than the stock insoles.

A bit lost here since I'm not sure that once I've heat mold these insoles if there is going to be any change in the width of the insole.

Does anyone has a similar experience that can share with me?

Also, can we heat mold these insoles multiple times?


----------

